# Movie Quotes



## Garren Jacobsen (Sep 29, 2011)

I like to play a fun little game where my family friends and I quote movies and we guess the movie. In real life we try to slip them into a random conversation but that doesn't work so well here. Any ways let's have some fun with it. I'll start,

"Who is but the from following the function of what. And what I am is a man in a mask."


----------



## Kelise (Sep 30, 2011)

V for Vendetta, I think? Too many words for Batman.

So this isn't a spoken quote from a movie, but the words appear, so I'm going to say it counts: 

"The following is a work of fiction. Any resemblance to persons living or dead is purely coincidental. Especially you Jenny Beckman. Bitch."


----------

